# Resort Amenities Fees at DRI Williamsburg



## Miss Marty (Apr 19, 2016)

*Resort Amenities Fees  *

For (older) couples and familes that go to Williamsburg
to see the sights and do not use the resort amenities 
Do you feel/think that the $35-$70 week fee is unfair?

*
Greensprings Vacation Resort (#3989)*

3500 Ludwell Parkway 
Williamsburg,  VA  23188 

Resort amenities fee is 5 U.S. dollars.
The fee is per day and covers the use of resort amenities

*
The Historic Powhatan Resort (#1046)*

3601 Ironbound Road 
Williamsburg,  VA  23188 

Resort amenities fee is 10 U.S. dollars.
The Fee is 10 dollars (plus 11% tax) per day 
and covers the use of resort amenities.

 Was does _Diamond Resort_ charge exchangers
daily resort amenities fees when owners have 
paid extremley high maintenance fees over the
past few years since their company took over?


----------



## mbinpa (Apr 19, 2016)

Is this a very new policy???  Where is this info coming from?

We just got back from Greensprings and there were no charges at all.  Nothing on our bill and no mention of activities fees at check-in or anywhere else.  

Would this just be for renters or 'hotel' guests, or maybe exchanges from outside the DRI system?

This is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 19, 2016)

None of the DRI properties where we have stayed using DRI points charged a resort fee.


----------



## RLS50 (Apr 19, 2016)

They do not charge owners of deeded weeks those fees during the usage of their deeded week.   However, if an owner of a deeded week visits at another time during the year via an exchange or Getaway thru II, they will be responsible for the additional fees (even if they just wanted to take an extra visit at their "home" resort).

Same if you own DRI points and use them to stay using your points you won't get charged.   Since I don't own points, I am not sure what would happen if you traded points via II to schedule a visit.  I am guessing the similar rule applies as to deeded weeks owners coming in thru II and you would then be charged the additional fee.   But a points owner would have to clarify.

Personally I find these additional fees distasteful and doubt there is a logical or valid justification.   It seems like just another DRI attempt to nickel and dime travelers.   

Why bother when other systems frequently offer better resorts and better amenities without the additional fees?


----------



## Michael1991 (Apr 19, 2016)

Here's the text from the DRI web site.

The Historic Powhatan Resort

- Hotel Guests and Exchange Reservation: A photo identification, credit card for $100 security deposit and a nightly $10.00 plus tax resort fee will be required (cash is not an acceptable form of deposit).
Resort Fee includes WiFi, business center, indoor pool, racquet ball, tennis and boarding pass printing.

- Owner Weeks and Member Points Booking: Photo identification and a form of payment will need to be provided at check-in. Resort fees* will be waived when staying on your owner week or member point reservations.
A resort fee of $10.00 plus tax per night will be added to the reservation if the owner or member of THE Club® is checking in on a rental reservation.

https://www.diamondresorts.com/The-Historic-Powhatan-Resort/Factsheet


Greensprings Vacation Resort is substantially the same, except a $5.00 fee.

https://www.diamondresorts.com/Greensprings-Vacation-Resort/Factsheet


----------



## hvsteve1 (Apr 30, 2016)

I seem to recall Powhatan charging a $10 per day fee for internet to non-owners for service in the unit.  I would guess they've changed it to a resort fee as many places now have free internet and the phrase "resort fee" has come into common usage at hotels.


----------



## northovr (Apr 30, 2016)

no the only fee I feel comfortable paying is the one at Kingsgate for the arcade which is awesome at 6 dollars a day per unit they had four brand new pinballs machiines.  10 dollars a day at powhatan is crazy.

Dan


----------

